# Advice on a career change



## Byakko (29/5/16)

So I've been working retail (in the pet industry) for the last three years.The boss doesn't like me but he can't afford to get rid of me and I don't brown nose like the idiots I work with,so any chance of promotion is non existent.My pay sucks,I can barely afford to feed my family.So now I am looking to find something with the possibility of promotion,but I am unsure of where to go from here.Unfortunately,I have no uni qualification behind me yet (studying next year) but I do have matric.Realistically,what do you guys think I could do?To be honest it's all about money lol I'd be interested in getting into retail management as a step up.Is that a good idea and is it feasible?Any opinions would be appreciated

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## gertvanjoe (29/5/16)

Have you considered working online ?


----------



## shaunnadan (29/5/16)

Calling @Dr Phil who knows a lot more about the inner workings of the retail industry than I do. Perhaps he can shed some light. 

I would think that if you're not happy with your job and the money isn't sweetening things over then you should definitely consider a move! 

Not to throw a dumb hammer at you but have you considered the "telesales" option? It's a bit kak to say that selling policies to people will be glamorous and exciting but if your a good sales person then you can really proceed in the industry. 

My sister started out at standard bank as a tele consultant, worked her way up for a few years till she got to an insurance company and then climbed the ladder to now being a business analyst

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cespian (30/5/16)

Hey bud, my 2c worth. I was working in retail too (while studying). Eventually I had to drop out because of financial and "other" reasons and in turn lost my retail job. 
The idea I had was to get into the corporate space, regardless of where I started, and eventually I found a job as an office administrator (not glamourous at all!). Then roughly 4 months later a position became available in the call centre at the same company. Within 2 years, I became the TechOps manager with a whole load of MTA certifications (including the legacy MCDBA). 5 Years later, I'm a BA. 

Basically what I'm trying to say is that its easier to move up in Corporate. Retail company structures are generally "flat" (sales assistant, security, supervisor/team leader, manager/owner) unless you are at the head office (if one exists and which is then technically corporate in any case). 

If you are comfortable with an office job, then you could consider positions such as; Data Capturer, Office Admin, Filing, Telesales, Call centre based Customer Services. 

Wish you all of the best

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Byakko (8/6/16)

Thanks for the advice guys.I was leaning towards an office job so I am currently thinking it is the right direction.Now to see what's out there...
I'm not to bothered with where I work,as long as I can take care of my family and there's room for growth I'm happy.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

